# Assassin City



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Rogues Gallery
OOC Thread 


You're all standing in an alleyway in the low ward, across the street from The Winged Wench. The inn/tavern in which works Elly, the barmaid whom Ethranor has hired to act as an informant.  He had recently received the signal that there was more work for you, and so you have gone to meet with her, and the client.  The Winged Wench is a two story building with a common room, a bar, and several back rooms on the first floor.  The second floor has a large balcony overlooking the first, with more tables for patrons who wish a little more privacy.  Of course it's common knowledge in the low ward that the tavern, and the second floor in particular, is a favorite hangout for young rich people who enjoy "slumming".  There are also several rentable rooms on the second floor, behind thick walls to keep out the ruckus from downstairs. Above the door of the tavern is a rather bawdy, though surprisingly well drawn picture of a mostly naked, well endowed woman with large white bird's wings, posed seductively.

The street itself is about twenty feet across and made of cobbles which could really use some replacing.

It is just after sundown, so patrons are steadily filing into the tavern, many having just gotten off work.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

"Well now, what should I be this time?" Ethan thinks out loud, from the safety of one of their houses. "A peasant slumming outside the tavern? Or a patron of noble birth, drinking away the worries of a rich world."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2008)

A faint smile touches the lips of Ethranor. He is already disguised as man with short, black hair, and a few applications of a strange potion has changed the color of his face. He now pulls out a the hat, one of the most precious thing in their possession, and uses it. His appearance gradually changes, and now it is absolutelty impossible to see through the disguise. Harefully arming himself with hidden daggers, he looks for the others:

Shall we go on then? You two first, I will follow in 10 minutes.
Knowing that his friends will take place near the table with the client, to keep a look on the area, he waits 10 minutes and then goes in.


----------



## TRD (Jan 14, 2008)

Braxis slips into the bar with the working men, observing their tired faces from a day's labour with disdain.

_As their day ends, mine begins...._


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Ethan decides to dress normally, with just enough of a disguise worn to make subtle yet distinct changes in his face. He sits at a table in the tavern, apparently asleep.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 14, 2008)

As Braxis enters, he is jostled slightly by the larger folk all around him.  A few of them give a quick " 'scuse me." while some simply ignore him.  Patrons are already getting drunk, and tavern maids are rushing about serving cheap drinks.  He notices a pretty young woman with long blond hair, tied back in a fashion common to tavern maids is looking at him, and he recognizes her as Ethranor's contact, Elly.  When she notices that he's returning her gaze she slowly looks up at the second floor balcony.

Ethranor's disguise is some of his worst work ever, perhaps it's just the weather.  However, that's really not saying much, all things considered, and the hat mostly makes up for it.  When he enters, ten minutes later, Elly does not seem to pay him any mind, busy with other customers as she is.

A tavern maid comes up to Ethan.  "'scuse me sir.  Are ya goin' ta order somethin?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2008)

Ethranor spends some time observing his surroundings, and waiting for any negative sign from his comrades. Then he has a look at the table where his client should be waiting for him. If nothing negative around him attracts his attention, he walks toward the table and sits down in front of whoever requested a meeting with him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Ethan raises his head slowly, acting groggy. He perks up at the mention of a drink, "Aye, a pint me lass! A pint!" He takes a moment to scan the room, seeing who all didn't quite fit in.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 14, 2008)

There are a few rich kids in the upstairs balcony, (two men and a woman) who seem to be enjoying getting completely piss drunk on the cheep ale that they can afford so much of.  A few of the other patrons are glaring at them, which is rather common.  Most of the other patrons look to be average working men, maybe a few off duty guards.

At a table in the corner of the balcony, away from the rather raucous revelry of the three drunken heirs, sits a short, though still human sized, cloaked figure.  Obviously someone who does not wish to be recognized easily.  As Ethranor sits, a slightly muffled male voice says;

"Seat's reserved, if ye don't mind."

.............

The girl smiles at Ethan's awkward response.  "Thank ye sir." She replies and heads off back down the stairs.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Ethan stands walks over to a seat near the stairwell. He figured he is well out of hearing range for the "sales pitch" that would no doubt be given to Ethranor, but close enough for him to be the first one (or prevent someone from going) upstairs.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2008)

"Hmm, let's try to learn a little bit more about this fellow. Getting him excited should make him use his real voice"

"Nah, I'm too lazy to that just now. Guess I'll be civil, this time"

Really now? You have two commisions, and one of them with a competitor of mines? If he doesn't seem reliable, may I suggest you a couple of extremely professional workers? - Ethranor smiles, while trying to spot what face lies under the hood [spot +5+


----------



## TRD (Jan 15, 2008)

Taking his place standing with his back to Ethranor, the young halfling keeps one ear on the conversation at the table while keeping an eye on the crowd.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

Ethan stretches and lazily makes his way to the second floor. He stumbles against the railing, even goes so far as to let out a rather loud belch. Instead of walking the rest of the way up the stairs, he sits in the middle of them; slumped against the railing. He opens his eyes just wide enough scan the room.



+9 bluff  +8 spot


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 15, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Despite the man's hood and a scarf wrapped around the lower portion of his face, you make out dark skin, dark eyes, and a bit of dark hair.[/sblock]

The figure stares at Ethranor silently for moment and then says, "Sorry, had to make sure you were here for the right reason, you know...  So... There's this man.  A merchant, name of Bartholomew Weyland.  My employers are prepared to pay you seven 'undred for successful completion, 'owever, if the target is the only one knocked off, they're prepared to throw in a bonus o' two 'undred.  All in gold o' course.  I c'n give ye more details if ye're interested."

Braxis notices that the two of the young nobles, the man who's been referred to as Alton, and the woman who's been called Diane, have started drunkenly making out on the table.  Their friend, whom they've called "Piggy", a relatively portly fellow in comparison, and slightly less drunk, watches amusedly.  The other patrons on the balcony seem either annoyed or entertained.

Downstairs, Ethan sees very little out of the ordinary.  He notices a man enter, carrying a black leather case that resembles the shape of a fiddle.  No one seems to pay Ethan any mind.

[sblock=OOC]It seems that we're all a bit confused.  The client is at a table on the second floor.  In order to see him however, you need to be on the second floor as well.  I was under the mistaken impression that Ethan was on the second floor, so... Well I'll just edit my post a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Ethranor stands back a little bit, a thoughtful expression on his (disguised) face. He tries to recollect his thoughts and see if he knows anything about this fellow [knowledge(local) +9]

"How many days do I have to accomplish the work? Is he prepared? Meaning, does he know that someone is going to try to kill him? Anything out of the ordinary, regarding his house and his bodyguards?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 15, 2008)

Ethranor really can't get a good look at the fellow thanks to the scarf  from what he's seen and heard, he could be tied to any number of organized criminal groups.  From the way he is talking, he's probably not at the top of whatever organization it is.

The edges of the man's eyes raise, indicating a smile.  "Well, there's no set deadline, but don' take too long.  I don' think my employers will mind waitin' two weeks, but they might start to get impatient after that.  As far as we know, he doesn' know anythin' specific, but he's careful.  He's got two bodyguards who live in his manor.  He's got a few slaves that shouldn' interfere.  There's also 'is wife.  She's quite the looker from what I hear.  Not moren' twenty, I dunno how an old guy like 'im got a girl like her."  The man shrugs "Probably did some favors for her father.  She's the daughter o' a duke."

There's a thumping sound at the table with the young nobles, and Diane lets out a small shriek.  Braxis can see that Alton has apparently passed out and trapped her underneath him.

Downstairs, Ethan can see the tavern maid who'd taken his order, looking annoyed as she realizes that he is no longer at his table.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

Ethan tries to hide his smile as he sees the barmaid looking for him. He sprawls out across the steps, fully intent on finding a place to sleep (like any good drunk would). He scans the crowd, looking for the man he had seen earlier. _"Best be keepin' tabs on everyone."_ he thinks to himself. 



ooc: Is he close enough to hear the main conversation? Doesn't really matter, just asking. Oh, and where is the man with the black case from earlier. I'd like to watch him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 15, 2008)

Considering that the conversation between Ethranor and the client is kept quiet to avoid anyone not at the table from hearing it, Ethan cannot hear any of it at all.

The man with the black case seems to have found himself a central location in the common room and has set down his case upon a table, it appears that he is about to open it.  Others around him seem to be quite happy to see him.

The tavern maid finally notices him on the stairs and walks over to the foot of them with a tray in one hand, and a cross expression.  "Sir, I canna' have ye blocking th' stairs.  If ye'll please return to your table, I'll serve ye ye'r ale, an ye can get back to gettin' pissed."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

Ethan waves the barmaid off, but stands to comply. "Lass, who is that man with the black case? Regular here? A bard? I better be for gettin close to view the show then eh?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

She turns to look at the man, "Aye, Bertram, he comes in most nights ta' play 'is fiddle.  It's good for business... an' he's not bad lookin' neither."  She stares at him silently for a moment, before continuing. "Morton give 'im free drinks to keep commin' back."  Turning back to Ethan with a much softer expression she says to him, "'ere's yer ale, please keep th' stairs clear, we don' want no one trippin' an' snappin' their neck or sommat."  She holds out the tray to him.

As the girl said, Bertram appears to be a bard, he climbs up to sit on the table, and takes a fiddle out of his case.  It looks like he's getting ready to play.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

[ooc: uhm....I realized that we forgot to decide something: how much money do we want in advance? Unless you don't agree, I'll keep to the classic half pay now and half pay at work finished.]

Ethranor things about the problem for a little bit. A little smile comes to his face when he thinks that the perfect (and most enjoyable) plan would be
1) Seduce the young and beautiful wife.
2) ...?
3) Kill the merchant and get the profit.

Ok then. As you probably know, I use the standard rules: half pay now and half pay at work finished. The eventual bonus of 200 coins will be given at the end, of course.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Just to make it easier, since this is our first "adventure" let's just say you're right.

The man nods, and pulls a large pouch out of his cloak that could easily hold three hundred and fifty gold coins.  "Course.  I'm glad we could come ta an arrangement.  When we hear good news we'll be in touch."

Diane whimpers slightly as she struggles pitifully to get out from underneath the unconscious Alton, and fails miserably.  Piggy seems to find it all quite amusing.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Ethranor qucikly glances around, in order to be sure that no one is spying on them, then takes the pouch and hides it under his own cloak. Then he stands up and goes to buy himself a drink. As he is passing in front of his friends, he keeps two of his fingers entwined: it is the special sign that everything is fine.

If nothing partucular happens in the next 30 minutes, he goes home, while making sure that no one is following him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

As Ethranor turns to go down the stairs he notices the odd scene at the table where the three young nobles have been sitting.  The young woman seems to be having trouble breathing as she has stopped struggling and her eyes are rolling back into her head.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

With a disgusted look on his face, Ethranor harshy moves away the unconscius drunkard from the woman beneath him then tries to help her.... "She will probably be fine as soon as I kick that big downstairs"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC:  Heh, and I only had to get slightly gratuitous to lure you in!  

The man rolls off of her, and the table, with a loud thump.  The young woman gasps for air as she is suddenly able to breath again, her face is quite red.  Meanwhile the second man, who'd been watching the scene with amusement, apparently oblivious to the danger the woman was in (or he didn't care) suddenly looks up at Ethranor with an annoyed expression.  "Who're you?  Don't you touch Alton, you bloody peasant!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: feh, I'm good, when it costs me nothing  Besides, Ethranor doesn't really like nobles, and as you have read his BG, you know why.

Ethranor, being sure that the woman is out of peril, shoot a flat and blank stare to one adressing him. He feels his hands itching, but knows better than starting a fight in "his" tavern. Besides, he doesn't really need to prove himself against these idiots. 

However....he'd like to remember their names and faces, so he glances quickly at the faces of them. Later, he will ask about them a little bit.

As for now, however, he ignores them, helps the woman up, and heads for the stairs, while scanning the room and seaching for the "peacekeepers" of the tavern.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

The client slowly gets up and heads for the stairs.

The portly man does not seem interested in doing much else but sitting and drinking.  Once Ethranor stops touching his friend he goes back to it.  He has short brown hair, a thin mustache and grey eyes.  The man known as Alton has a fairly average build, rbown hair, and is clean shaven, but he looks somewhat similar to the portly man, they could be related.  Ethranor can't see Alton's eyes due to them being closed.

Ethranor helps the woman up, but she stumbles into his arms, she's apparently drunk as well, though not so much as Alton.  She looks up at him with a vaguely confused expression.  "Huh, Alton?  Oh, you're not Altum.  Who're you? *hic* Oh, I've gotten hiccups."

Ethan notices Elly heading up the stairs with a tray of drinks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Ethan walks over to the bard, tripping and spilling his drink on the man. "Oh my! I am so sorry lad, I have had a bit much to drink tonight......... perhaps I should go. I am so sorry."


ooc: I'm kinda afraid of the bard. Don't want him to find much out about us.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

The bard looks down at Ethan, and shrugs. "Oh no, it's quite alright sir.  Please, sit, and order another drink from this fine establishment.  I was just about to play a tune."

The tavern maid who'd sold Ethan the drink comes up behind him and holds her tray out, "Sir, ye need ta pay for your drink.  It's 2 coppers."


----------



## TRD (Jan 16, 2008)

With Ethranor's conversation with the client completed, Braxis leaves the establishment. 

Leaning against a wall a small distance from the tavern, he keeps his eye on the front door ready to fall in step with his companions when they leave to discuss the plan for the upcoming job.

[sblock=OOC]
Looks like we are running at a good pace here, hopefully we can keep it going like this![/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Ethranor is trying to meet the eyes of Ethan and sign him to get away from here.

Then, if he manages in his work, he slips away from the tavern.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Who do you want to ask about them?  Braxis has heard their names, though only TRD knows if he remembered them.  Ethranor heard them too but was paying attention to something else so he doesn't remember them.

From where he's standing on the balcony, Ethranor can barely see his compatriot Ethan.  If he moved closer to the railing he could likely get a better view of the common room bellow, and thus Ethan.  Or he could go down there as he had intended to before.  Of course first he's got to decide what do do with the drunken young noblewoman he's just rescued from a tragic death my smothering.  If he were to let go of her she'd likely topple onto the floor next to Alton.  Some of the patrons are staring at him, others are ignoring him.  

"I, am Diane *hic* Melanova..." She continues, apparently missing the fact that he has not introduced himself. "You probably know of my father, duck Melanova *hic* ... Oh, 'duck' ..."  she seems to find this very funny and bursts out giggling.

Ethranor remembers that _Duke_ Melanova is a member of the queen's advisory comity, and head of the board of commerce.  If she's telling the truth, which she seems to be, it's a very good thing for this tavern that he rescued her.

Elly comes upstairs with a tray of drinks and stops dead as she sees Alton laying passed out on the floor.  "Oh my."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Sigh 

Ethranor carefull aims for a chair nearby (the one she was sitting on before) and makes the young woman sit down. Then he murmurs, low enougt to be hear only from her and the one who was adressing him before "Valar Morghulis".

That said, he is quickly gettin tired by these nobles _Whatever is this insane trend to go drinking in the worst parts of the town...if I was hired to kill one of them, I could do so with absulutely no problem..._, so he ignores Alton, whispering to Elly "He is just drunk", and heads downstairs....unless nothing happen first (like Diane vomiting on him).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Ethan turns to the barmaid, "Where are the bathrooms in this place? I'm beginnin to have a small emergency," he said with a wink. He stands and waits for her to point out the restrooms.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Nightbreeze, who is Ethranor planning to ask about the nobles?

Diane seems somewhat disappointed to see him go but manages to stay in her chair.  Ethranor makes his way downstairs without any more trouble, (it seems he got away just in time to avoid Diane vomiting on him.) but once down there, sees Ethan in the midst of a large crowd, all surrounding a man with a fiddle standing atop a table.

The tavern maid gives Ethan a confused look.  Perhaps she is wondering what possible emergency he could need a bathtub for.  "Er, there's... a toilet in the back, but it's for payin' customers only.  If you pay for your drink, Morton'll give ye the key."

At this point, the bard begins to play an upbeat tune on his fiddle.

Outside a few patrons give Braxis odd looks, likely wondering what a lone halfling is doing loitering near the tavern.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Ethan groans, "Blast ye lass, I've got to pee! Gimmie tha' key!" 



ooc: I remembered after I ordered the ale that I have no money left  So...... I'm tryin to find a way outta this lol.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

The tavern maid frowns at Ethan again.  "Well, ye can pay for yer drink, or ye can go in the grass outside.  An' if ye run off without payin, don' bother comin' back."  She stares at him very closely, like she is memorizing every detail of his disguised face, though she apparently does not realize he is disguised.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

"Argh woman! I'll be back in shortly. If it's cold out, it may be shorter than ya think!" he exclaims with a wink. Ethan rushes for the door, holding his groin.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: What did Ethan do with the tankard after he spilled his ale on the bard?

She is about to let Ethan go when the man behind the bar calls out to her,  "What're ye doin' Lin?  Get after 'im an' keep an eye on 'im so's he don' run away!"  She balks at him but he quickly continues.  "I know ye got brothers!  Tisn't nothin' ye 'aven't seen before!"  She shakes her head, passing out the remaining tankard on her tray and hurrying after Ethan.

Outside, Braxis notices that a black and white short haired cat is staring at him


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

Ethan rushes outside, and ducks into the alley. He decides it's time to leave and sticks to the shadows..



ooc: +11 to hide and move silently, left the mug on the table. Someone remind me to come back and pay later lol


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

Outside, Braxis sees Ethan burst out of the Tavern and dart into an alleyway.  He is followed shortly by a young woman with a tray who looks around then stamps her feet and shouts, "Get back here ye bastard!"  into the darkness.  The cat quickly turns to look at the commotion.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethranor hears the commotion behind him, while he is getting away, and mutter to himself, half grinning "Well, at least someone of us got some action this evening"

Then he walks toward their home.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Once out of sight, Ethan wipes off his face trying to change his appearance just enough to be able to walk by the tavern. Not certain if he has done so effectively, he walks the opposite direction of the house, slowly weaving his way back around toward the appropriate safehouse.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Well, you've set up your mission, and managed to get away relatively unscathed.  Braxis only really drew the attention of a hungry cat.  Ethranor secured a decent advance and reward, and saved a lovely young lady from being accidentally smothered to death by her unconscious lover(?).  What's more, he then avoided being vomited on by her.  Ethan managed to get barred from ever returning to the Winged Wench.  

What will you do now?  

Also, please roll skill checks with Invisible Castle.  It's quite difficult for me to keep track of all your stats, plus the NPCs stats when they have them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan takes a moment to haphazardly remove his disguise and then walks back out to where the tavernmaid has just turned to go back inside.  She stops dead and stares at him in surprise.  She apparently did not expect him to return.

OOC: OTS, well, what's it going to be, fight or flight?  Or... You know, talk...  Either of the former, and I'll need an initiative roll.  Also, here's a hint for the future, removing a facial disguise doesn't do much to make you less recognizable to those who know what you're wearing, especially when it's too dark to really see people's faces.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethranor walks in the appropriate safehouse and waits for his friends, while making a tea. He has always liked tea, and besides he is coming from cold and unforgiving lands, where the drink is one of the greates pleasures.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan looks up, shocked she is still outside. Somewhat paniced, he sprints off.



ooc: I actually intended Ethan to walk the rest of the way down the alley and out the other side, so that he didn't cross near the tavern again. Reading my own post though, I can see how it reads that way. I didn't do a very good job. Next time I'll be better 

Init roll (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan's highly trained reflexes serve him well.  He hears the wooden tray clatter to the ground at his heels as he hightails it out of there.  Though he is followed a distance by the tavernmaid's curses and threats to painfully remove certain parts of his anatomy if she should ever see him again.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan couldn't help but smile, he made a roundabout route home. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan finally makes it back to the safehouse without any further trouble.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Ethan laughs when he gets to the house, "Well....... I may have to stay away from the tavern for a bit. Forgot money and ran off. Remind me to go back and pay. Eventually. Maybe. Anyway........ what's the mark?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Bartholomew Weyland, a merchant. 700 golden pieces, 200 bonus if he is the only one that hits the floor. Huge house, lots of slaves that shouldn't interfere, but also two bodyguards living in the house. A young and attractive wife, no more than twenty, daughter of a.... Ethranor stops himself on his track and bites his lips. You know, if there was some god with a strange sense of humor, I maybe saved his drunken wife from suffocation this very evening.....

Anyway, we've got two weeks. How do we proceed?
First of all, I'd like to gather as much information as possible about our guest (Ethranor always refers to their target as "guest"...because he assists to the wonderful show of skilled assassination...his own assassination, but oh well...) I'd like to spend a day or two gathering information about him: what he does, who he knows, what he deals with...his house, and so on. Then we come up with something. As he seems to be quite rich, he probably gets invited to some parties, or makes them at his own home. I could use my social skills to get in there, and make you enter by the backdoor..we'll see. Besides, his young wife intrigues me."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"Parties huh?" Ethan drops his chin into his hand and begins searching his brain for any events that are coming up that this "guest" would likely be at. 



ooc: didn't know if you wanted to roll it or not, so I did. If you wanna roll knowledge checks and the like, then um....... sorry. lol

Knowledge (local) check (1d20+8=22)


----------



## TRD (Jan 18, 2008)

Returning to the house with his two companions he considers their words.

"_His young wife intrigues me_," Braxis mimics his fellow assassin laughing, "I think EVERYONES wife intrigues you Ethranor!"

"See what you can find out about our new guest, in the meantime I will keep him under 'observation' and learn his coming and goings. If you can happen upon the wife, do what you do best, it would make life much easier for us all.

Will you be joining me Ethan?"

[sblock=OOC]Braxis will follow the merchant for the agreed period of time, to get a feel for his patterns and who he interacts with. If Ethan comes along, in tandem we should do well.


I am moving house today, but no matter what I will have my character sheet completed by the time I go to sleep tonight! (Morning here in Australia at the moment)

Also just a small suggestion, when we are away from one another can both IC and OOC information be concealed in sblocks? That way we will need to rely on each other to describe what happens when we are away from one another, and will make us rely on one another. Also puts a little doubt into all of us as to what the others are doing and if they are concealing anything from each other.

We are a team of assassins after all so there is always probably a little mistrust between us, honor amongst killers not withstanding of course.

Just an idea, thought it might add another dimension to the game.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"I am not opposed to stalking the prey." Ethan paused for just a moment, "The wife may be a good place to start, if she is cheating on him. Perhaps that information would make the man frequent the bars, become a patron of ale so to speak."

Ethan rises and pours himself a glass of water. "I am open to suggestions of course. The obvious flaw in my plan is that he could end up in prison, due to the murder of said young man or woman." Ethan thoughtfully tugs on his right ear, "Let's see what all we can find out _before_ we make any move, stalking or otherwise. I just feel it's safer. What's our time limit?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 19, 2008)

> "His young wife intrigues me," Braxis mimics his fellow assassin laughing, "I think EVERYONES wife intrigues you Ethranor!"




Ethranor puts on an offended face, then slowly a grin crawls on it and he laughs: Ah well, only the young and beautiful ones, my dear friend.

Well, we have two weeks to give him "our special party". Say we meet again in two days to discuss what we discovered?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Say we meet again in two days to discuss what we discovered?






"I say for the next couple of days we work the streets. Find out what we can. Braxis can begin the stalk, carefully though. I don't want anyone to know you are there. I believe it is time. I will see what I can find on the streets tonight. Tomorrow I will join you in the stalk." Ethan stands but waits for the others to voice their opinions. 

[sblock=ooc] 
Sorry if Ethan is getting alittle bossy here   I'm trying to think of a way that we can coordinate our efforts on trailing him. By gathering some info on his daily routines, I'm hoping we can plan out alittle more. But........... it is our first time lol. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Alright you guys, I want you all to tell me when you're ready to start out, because I'm going to try the sblock thing when you're all separate from now on, and I don't want to have you all still talking when you get the new info.[/sblock]


----------



## TRD (Jan 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I think we are all in agreement, Braxis will begin keeping a tail on our new guest, while Ethan and Ethranor will gather information. Then on the second day/first night Ethan will join Braxis in observation.

Does that sounds about right?

DL, apologies for not completing my character sheet yet, had a few too many drinks at the party I was at, so moving house took ALOT longer than it needed to haha. Just about to complete the move then have an engagement party. So will have to wait til Monday night, but it will be done.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 19, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor] Now that you think about it, you think you remember hearing something about a noble or a merchant firing all of his servants.  If you remember it right, he fired them all after he'd received a number of slaves as a wedding present. You actually think you may have heard his butler at the Winged Wench one night, ranting about it.  Actually, you're fairly sure that you saw him there tonight as well, so it's a safe bet that he'd be there tomorrow night.

No, you're quite certain it was a merchant, and that it was a fairly high profile wedding with a large number of important people in attendance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethan]  OOC:I guess it would make sense for me to roll knowledge checks.

Ethan thinks it over for a while and can think of a few parties within the time period that might be worth checking out.  In four days, a duke's daughter is supposed to wed.  At the end of this week is a big one.  The Royal Autumn Ball.  Usually only nobles are invited,  but who knows?  If you could somehow get past the royal guard you might find out something interesting.  Then there's the quarterly meeting of the merchant's guild, which is to be held at the end of next week.

You also remember hearing about a party in the low ward being hosted by "Honest" Ben Iago one of the few well to do people living here, and an underworld figure of some repute.  Apparently he's opening some sort of new business venture in the area, this kind of party is bound to bring in fans of any sort of vice.  That is said to be happening three days from now if memory serves.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

Having thought about the local events taking place, Ethan turns to Braxis "Most of the events I know of are not for a few days, perhaps I can spend the time trailing with you. I believe I shall stick to the rooftops if you will stay on the ground."



ooc: Since the closest party is 3 days away, I figure I probably should use the time somehow. If neither Dire or TRD mind that is.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 20, 2008)

OOC: You may as well, though there are of course a few parties you don't know anything about that people you know might and a few parties you do know about that you don't think the target would have any reason to attend.  Also, please try not to mention things only your character knows OOC before mentioning them IC.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm making a knowledge(local) check right now, and on the next few days I'll be making gather information checks, speaking with people around, like thieves, informants, former servants and so on. I'm especially interested on former (and angry) servants, and wether he is currently searching for new ones. As these should be secret rolls, you should do them: KN(local): +10, Gather information +11, Knowledge(Nobility and royalty) +8


Hmm...a merchant firing all his servants. Could it be that he is the one? Certainly our client said that he had a lot of slaves. I'm going to check it out and see if I find any of them.

I'll try to find as many of his former servant as I can. I'd like to see if I can get them drunk or bribe them enough to make them give some precious (and maybe secret) information about the house or the habits of him. Even if they don't have anything precious, I'd like to know as much as possible about him and the house [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 26, 2008)

You all retire for the night.  The next morning, Ethranor sets out in search of more information on former servants of their target.  After three hours, however, he has had no luck.  It is still early however and there are many options left.

(OOC: Translation.  Bad roll.  Sorry for taking so long for so little.  I was trying to come up with some info to give you, never considering that you might end up learning nothing...  You can roll again if you'd like.  Or try a different approach.)


----------



## TRD (Jan 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Just letting you know I am here and still watching the thread - did not want you think I had done a runner[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 28, 2008)

Ethranor is going to continue with his research: afterall, it's a big city, and it is difficult to find a bunch of people who used to work for a specific person some time ago. He is also going to contact his net of contacts and ask them to give him everything they know on that merchant.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2008)

Ethan sits on the rooftop, adjacent to the "marks" house. He takes mental note of everyone that enters and exits the home, even going to far as to try to memorize the patrol stations and routes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 28, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]Ethan is going to need to get into the high ward first (The gate is regulated to keep out undesirables).  He's then going to have to find the house, climb it's neighbor, and wait for a long time all without arousing the ire of the city guards, which have a much stronger presence in the high ward.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethranor] I'll post something for you later today when I have a bit more time to think, sorry for not checking the site earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Is it like an actual gate? If so, I'd like him to change into a noble's outfit. I could imagine that they would need papers too, but will wait to see what all I actually know lol. Feel free to make a knowledge check, disguise, etc just to keep the game flowing. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Ethranor's second attempt is far more profitable.  Someone he speaks with mentions the Butler he had thought of last night, said person reaffirms the idea that he does tend to drink his nights away at the Winged Wench, but doesn't know where he works during the day.  However, an old beggar man who has profited from Ethranor's generous employment tell him that he has often seen the man leaving Varsus' Dyers in the evening.  The cloth dying business owned by Varsus Limme, and operated by slave labor.  It is the sort of business that is frowned on in the High Ward where there are at least a few pretenses towards treating slaves decently.  Only here in the low ward can a business like this truly thrive.  Just don't buy anything red made there.

He also hear's mention of a gardener and a chambermaid who were fired at around the same time.  The gardener moved out of the city to work on one of the outlying farms.  No one you spoke to is really sure what happened to the chambermaid.  Some have ideas though that she was either murdered or was abducted for the slave trade.  Even if you've little chance of finding her though, dead women tell no tales, so the latter option is certainly preferable.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethan]  Yes, there's an actual gate and a secondary wall around the base of the high ward.  It's a secondary defense if the outer wall fails, and it keeps the poor from mingling with the rich and making them uncomfortable.

remember that your 75 gp noble's outfit does not include the jewelry or the signet ring that would really make you pass for a noble.  If you still want to try it with only the clothes then you can try, just tell me.



Ethan nears the gate to the high ward and sees a bored looking plain young woman in a guard's uniform (Though with the chainmail hauberk you can only really tell her sex from here because it looks a bit too small, and she's not wearing her helmet) speaking to a man who looks like a middle class merchant.  There's also a large wagon filled with wooden crates in the middle of the road that looks like it belongs to him.  He can't hear the conversation from here but can guess that the guard is talking to the merchant about the wagon he's bringing in. The merchant looks a bit annoyed as he waves his papers about emphatically.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 30, 2008)

[sblock]
So, if there is still time in the afternoon, Ethranor is going to rent a horse and go out of the city searching for the gardener. He is going to either convince, bluff or bribe him into revealing something useful for infiltrating the manor, or just plain information.

The same evening he is going to go the the Winged Wench, wait for the butler, and offer him some drink until he gets moderately drunk. Then he is going to make him flare his anger about the merchant, and then slip the suggestion that there are some people who would get a revenge upon him...if they had some useful informations to work on.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

[sblock]

Ethan takes note of the papers, trying to catch as much detail as he can from them. He tries to stay out of sight as he approaches the merchant and wagon. 


ooc: If he thinks he is noticed he will walk straight up to the merchant and guard. If he is not noticed, then the will try to either A) hide inside the wagon or B) cling to the bottom of it.  Either way, my chances of going to jail are increasing!! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for taking so long to reply guys, I'm having a hell of a time thinking up updates, and the lack of email updates to remind me about the game doesn't help.

I haven't completely forgotten this.

[sblock=Ethan] Are you going to try to be sneaky or just inconspicuous?  You need to get close enough to read the papers if you wish to read them.  At most five feet away unless you have a telescope or something.

Did you decide what Ethan is going to be wearing?[/sblock]

[sblock=Nightbreeze]Sorry but I'm going to have to wait until I get a good long time to think about what to write for you.  Do you want to look for any more info on this gardener before you go off looking for him?  Like where he lives or what his name is?[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]well, I'll try to find up his name, and where approximatively he lives. Than I'll head out to that zone and ask the other farmers about him[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock]

Right now he is dressed normally. He's trying to sneak into the wagon (if there is an appropriate place to hide) or even under the wagon if he can hold onto something. If they spot him, he's just going to play it cool. Probably ask for directions or try to sweet-talk his way in.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 2, 2008)

OOC: Damn, for some reason I keep forgetting this game.  Arg, ok, I've got nothing to do today so I guess I'll try to put something up now.

[sblock=Ethranor]Ethranor asks around some more and finally comes up with a name and a location. The man's name is Marshal Sewart.  Unfortunately he lives and works on a farm about a day's travel south of the city. [/sblock]

[sblock=Ethan] If you're trying to be sneaky, please roll hide and move silently checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]You keep forgetting your only DM-game ? [/sblock]

[sblock] Ok than, this evening I will proceed with the drunkard plan, this night I will explain the gardener affair to the other two and tommorow I will head out. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

Ethan puts the wagon between himself and the merchant. He carefully tries to sneak up to it and find a spot to hide himself. 


Hide and Move Silently (1d20+11=23, 1d20+11=17)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]Ethan sneaks up to the wagon and can immediately see that hanging from would be very difficult  it's flat, nothing there but the axles for the wheels.  It, is about two feet off the ground.  The could crates conceal him him well.  Each is about three feet in all directions and their are ropes tied over the tops of them to keep them from moving about while in transit.  They all seem packed together tightly, two high, three across the width of the wagon, and four along it's length.

As he gets close he can hear the conversation between the guard and the merchant.  "...orry.  I know you have your papers, but I'm not allowed to let non-residents in yet.  If you'll wait just half an hour-" 

The merchant cuts her off sharply. "Look, wench!  Do you know who I am!?  I-"  

"YES!  I know who ye are.  You've shown me your damned papers already, and like I've said five times already I can't let you in ye-"  She suddenly stops and falls silent.  Then after a second says.  "Oi, what was that?  What have ye really got in there?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethranor]Ok, it's only about noon though.  Are you sure you don't want to do anything else before evening?  Ethan is still in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock]Ethan sits quietly in his hiding spot, hoping the darkness covers hm completely. He knows that getting caught now would end up with a major delay for his mark. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]Ethan just left his hiding spot to approach the wagon in the middle of the street.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock]Well, if there is so much time remaining, I will use my cover identity of a rich and party-liking son of a merchant to visit some friend among the rich or nobles and while drinking and speaking about things, probe delicately about that merchant and his wife, the daughter of a duke[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]  Sure ok.  Who do you want to visit?  Give me a bit of a description.  This is after all, your contact.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 5, 2008)

Actually, I don't mean him as a contact, just some guy I know and with whom I hang out at parties, hunting for girls, sometime.

As a side note, I am sad to say that this game has been going on slowly, (and this is my fault too). May I propose to speed up the information gathering process by processing several actions in one post, instead of going on in chronological order post by post? )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 6, 2008)

I can try, but it's mostly my fault for being so slow coming up with responses to your posts.  I think it's more fun to roleplay it out but we can speed things up and gloss it over if you like.  What's your alter ego's name anyway?  Same as you told the woman at the tavern?  Are yo planning to enter the High Ward through the gate or through some other means?  At the moment you're rather ahead of Ethan chronologically as he went straight to the gate.  It would cause a rather odd time warp if you went through that way.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know it is more fun when roleplaying, but we would simply be going too slow if we roleplayed each and every passage of our informations. As for the chronological difference between me and the others, I don't think that's a problem: we aren't meeting again in 2 days at least, unless something happens, so just let's get on with it and the first to finish waits for the others.

I use my real name, Ethranor, when posing as a rich son of a merchant, friend of several minor nobles. As such, I don't think that passing through the gate for the higher ward is a big problem.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 6, 2008)

Unfortunately it is a problem.  They don't let anyone through unless they're known to them or have the proper papers.  If you're not dressed for the part then there will be further problems.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, I do have a rich set of vests and i have been using it often at nobles' parties...I thought I should be well known.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh dear, this seems to have become a solo game.  I guess I'll say you can get in with a bit of smoothtalking, though I still don't see why you wouldn't want to use the sewer system.  

Damn, I gotta start taking notes for this game.  I can't remember all the names I've written.  I guess I'll keep using sblocks for a bit in case OTS decides he's interested again.  Well let's see.

[sblock=Ethranor]Ethranor starts heading for the gate.  Readying himself to play the part of the merchant's son.  However, as he makes his way through an alleyway next to the winged wench, his preparations are rudely interrupted by the sight of a nude female body lying in a pile of detritus packed up against the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

ooc: I'm still here....... just not real sure what is going on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: Good to see you.  What exactly are you confused about though?

[sblock=Ethan]Ethan hears footsteps coming around the back of the wagon.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

ooc: I thought I was in the wagon, then in a box, then outside the thing lol. Ethan's just going to hide in there the best he can.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock=OtS]The crates are strapped down to the wagon in the order described in the above post.  In order to get into a crate you'd have to open one, but like most packing crates they're nailed shut.  I suppose you could try lying between the crates and the side of the wagon but if they shifted you'd be crushed.  Overall it's not the greatest hiding place.  You could wait a awhile to see if a better opportunity comes along, or you could go for this one and hope for the best.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock]Ethranor abruptly stops, and looks around to make sure that no one is nearby. Then he carefully paces towards the girl and examines her briefly. Unless she is the girl that he saved yesterday, he is just going to use briefly his hat, change into a fat merchant and give some boy a silver penny to call the guards. If she is the girl that he saved yesterday, he will examine her carefully for anything suspicious, and the advise the owner of the the Winged Wench: he won't be very pleased and will probably try to smuggle the body away from his tavern before it could be found.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Approaching more closely Ethranor realizes that the girl is in fact Diana from the night before.

He reaches out and carefully touches her, and surprisingly feels warmth, and breathing, though the breathing is light and uneven.  She has a nasty bruise above her left eye, and a few small scrapes and bruises but he cannot see anything else physically wrong with her.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock] Ethan looks around and is upset that he can't seem to find a place to hide. He decides to take the more direct approach, and simply walks up to the wagon master and the guard. "G'day to you! I couldn't help but overhear the small ordeal that is going on. Perhaps I can assist in some small way?"[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock]Muttering low-voiced and incoherent swears, Ethranor quickly takes of his mantle and covers the naked girl. Then he quickly evaluates the situation: if there is some backdoor that allows him to enter the Winged Wench directly from this back alley, he will use it. While covering the girl and hiding her face, he will buy the silence of the owner with an appropriate amount of gold and then will rent a room. He is then going to call a healer and wait for the lady to wake up.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Ethranor wraps the cloak around the girl and carries her to a back door of the Wench, somehow managing to knock loudly without dropping her.  She moans softy.

A few moments later a muffled male voice from inside shouts out.  "We're not open till four!  Go get a job!"  After his continued insistence though there are footsteps and finally the door swings open, revealing the proprietor of the Winged Wench holding a club.  "#%^$!!  What the hell do you want you sick freak!?"  He yells, at the sight of the wrapped body.  "I don' know what you've been hearin' but I don' help folk dispose o' mistakes like this.  Get the hell out o' here 'fore I make you."  Ethranor quickly explains that the girl is not dead and that her state is not his fault, and though the man still seems suspicious, he also seems to calm down somewhat and quickly ushers him inside, letting him take a room upstairs and insisting that he worry about payment later.  In fact he offers to call a healer himself, though he waits for Ethranor's approval before doing so.  Ethranor waits near the girl for while, and after several minutes she begins to stir and her eyes open weakly, then go wide with shock and fear as she realizes that she does not know where she is, and that she is naked and in pain.  It looks like she's probably going to start screaming panickedly any second.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethan]  The guard, who was about to walk to Ethan's side of the wagon, is startled and nearly draws her sword on him at his sudden appearance.  She eyes him suspiciously, but does not say anything about it before the merchant, a balding middle aged man, turns and yells at him.  "Oh great, another plebian!  Who the hell are you and what makes you think _I_ could use _your_ assistance?" [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock]

"I am the servant of Bartholomew Weyland, the merchant. He is expecting a shipment of goods in today, I thought maybe these were them. I went to our usual delivery site and no one was there."


Bluff check (1d20+9=18)  [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]The guard shakes her head, replying;  "Look, I'm just following my orders.  I'm not allowed to let anyone in yet.  Simple as that."  

The merchant glares at Ethan and walks forwards.  "What the hell do you take me for?  You're not one of Weyland's servants.  He doesn't even keep servants, only slaves.  Get out of here before I have you arrested!"

The guard looks back and forth between the two of you, obviously quite confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock]Ethranor quickly curses his own idiocy, realizing that he is not disguised. "Ah, well...heck, I'll just have to play the character".

He quickly comes near the girl, and reassures her with a smile "Dear Lady, you are safe, do not fear. I found you lying unconscious on the street, and brought you in the nearest tavern. A healer is on the way".[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock]"Then that explains why you do not have papers sir. You do not know my employer. If needed I can wait until my master comes for me, which he should do today." He nods slightly to the guard, "You sir, are rightfully stuck outside the gate." He turns to address the guard, "Do not let this man enter. He does not have his required papers and obviously does not know my master. You are wise to not let one like him in. Let me pass or don't, it matters little."


Second bluff attempt for Ethan (1d20+9=21) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan] Looks at the merchant, and then back at Ethan.  "Alright. Sir, please stand against the wagon with your hands spread."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]The girl at first presses her head against the pillow in a futile attempt to recoil, but Ethranor's soothing words seem to have an effect on her and she eventually relaxes, ever so slightly.  She then speaks in a small, horse voice.  "W- Who are you? w- What am I... doing here?"

OOC: Oops, her name is Diane, not Diana.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Ethranor shrugs and starts small-talking, using his charm: As for me, I am but a humble merchant named Ethranor...mind you, some unpleasant fellow may say that my father is the merchant and I am just living my life at his expense...that is absolutely true, of course, but no need to say that so bluntly. As for you, instead, you were naked and bruised in the alley right behind this tavern...the winged something, I think. Not a healthy state, in my opinion. Thought that you would appreciate if no one saw you in such a state, so I brought you here...no one, aside for me saw your face. Do you feel ok? I would appreciate if you hold on and no get critical before the healer arrives, my skills in that direction are laughable.

"Whoa, I manged to limit myself on just one lie...that fact about my father. Well, technically I AM a merchant...a merchant of death, but anyway...." - thinks Ethranor. Then, just so probe her reactions and try to make something out of this absurd story, he asks, as a matter of fact: "Do I send someone to call the guards?"[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock]

Ethan moves back out of the way, allowing the guard to do her work. 


ooc: He will stand there unless the guard has trouble with the merchant, in which case he will help subdue the man. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]As Ethan takes a step back, the guard takes a step towards him, her hand going for her sword. "I said, stand against the wagon!"

Roll initiative please.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Ethranor can sense the girl's fear subsiding as he speaks.  She looks up at him quietly and makes a weak smile at his joke about his father.  "I'm... Diane.  It's uh... a pleasure to meet you, Ethranor.  Please don't call the guards.  My father would be furious if he found out about this.  I doubt he'd let me leave home ever again.  He's not... he just doesn't understand."[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock] Really? Strange situation. My father pays me to keep clear from his city and his home...I guess that he doesn't really appreciate my way of doing things, so he wants me to keep as far from his business as possible. Old traditional sort of fellow, you know: tightened like a know of hard ropes. He doesn't want me to get in the way of his continual quest to control the markets more and more. After trying to sell me out to some hag, I bullied him into paying me a..."vacation". And here I am...free to roam and live, unless he kicks the bells...although I hope that he feels good for at least another 10 years. Would like to enjoy life before being submerged by all those pesky accountants and scribes and fellow merchants....dear Skaia, I just can't stand them.

Ethranor cuts his chit-chatting and suddenly shoots a penetrating gaze over the eyes of Diane with a sly smile: So, why on earth does a beautiful young girl walk alone without bodyguard here around? I know, bad things sometimes happen...or happened, as it was the case. Or you are going to tell me that you just got drunk, stripped of and the stumbled over the back door? If it's the latter, that was certainly quite the feat, I never managed to do it no matter how hard I tried. Even while drunk like a fish in a wine bottle , I can't bring myself to undress in public.-he softly laughs.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock] Ethan stands his ground and crosses his arms. "What is this about? My master will be rather ........ angry at being retained at this gate. Even worse so if it is as a prisoner. You will lose you position, and will probably be put to the street and starve. Maybe I will pass you someday and give you bread, then again........ I probably won't. Let me pass now." 




Intimidate and then initiative roll (1d20+9=26, 1d20+3=10) 

Intimidate: 26
Init: 10  dang it lol

Action: By crossing his arms, he is actually putting a hand on his barbed dagger's hilt.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]  The guard draws her sword with her right hand and brings the whistle around her neck to her mouth with the left, making a shrill call that is certain to alert any others nearby.  The merchant gets a surprised look on his face as he watches Ethan's hands.

Several passers by scatter while others stop to stare.  The guard shouts.  "Spread your hands on the wagon, tis is your last warning!"[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Diane seems to be growing increasingly comfortable in Ethranor's presence, she actually seems a bit jealous of him.  She does still seem bothered by the pain though.   When he comes to the subject of how she ended up in this state, her expression suddenly becomes worried.  "I... I don't really remember...  we were... at this tavern that Alton and his brother wanted to visit.  He said it was a great spot with cheap drinks just outside the walls... We got there and started drinking... and... someone helped me up.  I guess I fell over... uh... Valar Morghulis!  That's right... but I don't know... Where are Alton and Piggy?"  She looks around again at the shabby walls.  "This is the low ward isn't it?"[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock]"I tried." Ethan draws his dagger and steps behind the merchant. "Perhaps you should put down your whistle and sword."


ooc: Ethan will have a readied action to attack the merchant. I went ahead and rolled for the attack and dmg, since I figure she will attack  I am tryin to figure out a getaway lol. Stumped so far. 

Attack and dmg roll (1d20+6=9, 1d4+2=3) 


[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=OtS]I should have made this more clear.  The guard is between you and the merchant,


```
WWWWGGGGGGGGWWWW<--The Wall and Gate
,,,,........,,,,<--Empty road
,,,,.HH.....,,,,<--The front end of the two Horses
,,,,.HH.....,,,,<--The back end of the two Horses
,,,,.WW.....,,,,<--Also the Wagon
,,,,.WW.E...,,,,<--The wagon, then Ethan
,,,,.WW.....,,,,<--The Wagon
,,,,....G...,,,,<--The Guard
,,,,...M....,,,,<--The Merchant
,,,,........,,,,<--Empty road
```

Hope this helps.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Dire]

I assumed that it was wall/guard/merchant/me.............. that changes quite a bit lol. He should of just jumped the damn gate when the guard had her back to it. Um....... gimmie some time on this one, I gotta think.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=OtS] Sorry, the guard and the merchant were next to each other on the left of the wagon and you said that you wanted to keep it between you and them, so I sort of extrapolated from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock] Valar...Morghulis...huh? says Ethranor, with a low and strange voice. Then his face brightens again and he goes on like nothing happened Well, we are here in the low ward, that's right. And pretty close to the wall, too. This leads me to suspect that we are in the place where your companions wanted to go. As for where they are, I don't know. But either something happened to them, or they abandoned you. Hmm...listen, you don't seem to feel quite well. Let's wait for the healer, ok? If he says you are fine, I'm going to buy some clothes for you and then escort you home. You'll have the time to think up some excuse for your father meanwhile [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Dire] 

Um...... Ethan is kinda boned here lol. His only choices would be run (around the wagon and down the road), jump the fence, or fight........... None of those seem great lol. I guess fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=OtS]Sorry.  You don't really have the option of jumping the wall either as it's about thirty feet high.  You could run into any one of the alleys beside the street.  The commas are just sidewalks, which are only even there since it's the main street of the city.  The guard is wearing chain mail after all.  If you want to fight, please state your specific actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Diane seems somewhat disappointed to hear this.  "My father is Duke Melenova.  He's no-"  Just then there is a loud knock on the door and Diane nearly jumps off the bed in surprise.  The innkeeper's muffled voice comes through the door.  "Hullo?  I brought the priest!"[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dire]

lol it will be easier just to have him run away. So...........let's say he does that lol Just so we can get this little confusion behind us and get back to the game. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]Ethan dashes away from the wagon and into a nearby alley.  He can hear the guard chasing him, unsuccessfully, and after few seconds all he can hear are her curses.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock] Ethranor responds: Please, come in and steps outside of the room, so that the priest can examine the girl undisturbed. He will also thank the man that made him enter and pay him a golden coin for his collaboration.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock]

Ethan laughs as he runs. The wall was his main target here. Perhaps he could climb it, perhaps not. He decided to return to the safehouse to gather his gear.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]The healer is a short plump old woman with white hair tied in a bun behind her head.  She smiles warmly at Ethranor as she passes him.  Diane calls out weakly as he leaves. "Ethranor, wait.  Stay... with me."  The innkeeper stares at the gold coin for a moment as if unsure whether or not it's real.  He slowly reaches out to take it and once he does bounces it up and down on his palm, to test it's weight before giving it a quick bite.  He looks at it again for a second before finally putting it away.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=Ethan]  Ethan knows that climbing the wall would be difficult, it is after all a defensive fortification.  Guards patrol on the top of it to prevent just such a thing from happening.  There is usually only one guard for every 60 or so feet of the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 19, 2008)

Ethan returns to the safe house, sitting there with his feet up on a table. Just thinking. Maybe he should talk with his partner, two heads are better than one.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock] Ethranor winks to the innkeeper, then turns toward Diane with a raised brow and a half-smile. As he enters the room again and closes the door behind him, he says: Ah, well, I've already seen you naked, so I suppose it doesn't matter, does it? He will, however, turn around if privacy is needed[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]"Uh-" Diane lets out a small surprised sound and blushes brightly at Ethranor's comment.  She pulls the covers over her head and refuses to come out for several seconds. The healer turning to glare at Ethranor in annoyance.  Finally she comes out again and the healer asks her to sit up so she can be examined.  They both look expectantly at Ethranor.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock]Ethranor looks back at them as if he has no idea of why they are looking at them. After some long seconds he says You wanted me in, didn't you? Ah, well... and he turns around, dramaticaly, staring at the wall[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]As he turns he catches a glimpse of the healer smiling and of Diane looking embarrassed.  He hears the rustle of the cloth and then the healer speaks.  "Goodness dear but you look like you've slept in a trash heap.  However did you get so filthy?"  Ethranor can hear the stool the healer had taken a seat on scrape against the floor, most likely turning to look at his back accusingly.  

"Uh- Oh no.  No.  None of this is Ethranor's fault.  H- he saved me... I mean... well... he... um... I..."  Diane begins to sniff like she's trying not to cry.  "I mean, he found me...  I don't know what happened but I... he found me and brought me here."

The stool scrapes again and the healer speaks in a softer voice.  "Oh, there now, stop your weeping child.  You'll be just fine.  Look, you've got a right noble young man here to look after ya, who isn't half bad looking either, and I'll have you patched up soon, you're goin' to be fine.  Now, let me take a look at those scrapes, don't want we're goin' to need to clean em before they get worse."

The healer calls the inkeeper for some hot water and a clean washing cloth and takes a moment to jokingly ask Ethranor if he wants a bath too.  Diane repeatedly lets out little squeaks of pain as her cuts are carefully cleaned and dressed.

Finally the healer says, "Well now.  You should heal fine without any serious scarring.  And it seems you've got only a mild fever, so you should be just fine with some rest."[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock] Ethranor says "That's wonderful" and then thanks the healer for her help. "May I ask for a further service? Could you come with me to the market and pick some vest for her? She will have to rest at her home, or her father will soon send the soldiers to look for her...but she certainly can't go back home with a blanket instead of some dress."

He assures Diane that he will be back soon, and then goes with the healer to the market. He is also going to pay her: a standard-generous pay, a little bit higher than whatever healers usually get.[/sblock]

OOC: It could be inefficient to let only_the_strong wait for me to finish. May I suggest that you two move on? If he wasn't able to go in the higher city, he maybe knows some of my contacts that can get him in.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: I was thinking that too, but it's all up to OtS.

[sblock=Ethranor]Diane seems unhappy to see him go, but she doesn't make a fuss, instead trying to lie back and relax like the healer told her to.  The healer turns to Ethranor, "I suppose I can spare half an hour.  I haven't bought clothes in a while.  Just who is her father?" She asks skeptically.

OOC: and I'll come up with a price in the near future.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock] Why, his majesty the King, of course says Ethranor with absolute innocence and sicerity. Then he stares at the healer, watching her eventual reaction, and making clear that he was not serious. He will then go out with the healer and buy some decent clothes for Diane (the kind that she would wear in a normal day), and he will insist on buy some nice dress for the healer, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 22, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]The healer frowns at Ethranor suspiciously for a moment, but then shakes her head and starts walking.

Ethranor knows that finding clothes suited to a noblewoman would be rather difficult in the low ward.  At least legally.  Also, there's no king, only a teenage queen.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 22, 2008)

[sblock] OOC: yeah, that's why it was especially funny 
Dire Lemming, Shall we settle on wether I can easily get into the higher ward? As my normal self is a rich son of a merchant who often gets into the nobles parties, I assumed that I have the papers required to get into the higher ward. Otherwise, I could have just bribed some bureaucrat to make me one. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC: Can you two please put your character's backgrounds in the Rogue's Gallery thread?  There's a link in my sig.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 23, 2008)

[sblock=Nightbreeze] I suppose that's fine.  The main problem Ethan has been having is that he's trying to get in when it's still closed to pretty much everyone.  Also, he was apparently trying to convince the guard that she was insane.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 25, 2008)

ooc: I will add the background asap (this evening). Shall I post? I was waiting to hear something from you.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 26, 2008)

OOC: Yes. Please post.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 27, 2008)

well, nothing much to add, actually. the ball was yours


Ethranor will go up in the higher town, using his own papers or special permit. He will buy some decent clothes for Diane (the kind that she would wear in a normal day), and he will insist on buy some nice dress for the healer, too (nothing fancy or too embarrassingly expensive for her, but something that she would wear on some festivity). Then he will head down and find Diane, bringing her the gift.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]OOC:  A dress suited to Diane's station would normally cost about 75 gold pieces.  She would still look odd without the proper jewelry, but at least she won't be completely nude.  What would normally be considered a nice dress by a commoner could probably be gotten for about 10 gold pieces.

The guard stops them at the gate and looks over everything, which seems to be in order.  He mentions that there has been news that Duke Melenova's daughter is missing and asks if you know anything about it.  He also asks you who the healer is.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock]Ethranor says, with an annoyed voice, that one of his stupid friends wants to chose some stupid gift for his even more stupid lover (although not half bad, wink wink), but he needed to head out of town for a while on business and wanted Ethranor to do him a favor. Sigh.

The point is, neither I have any idea of what would be an appropriate color for a dress...you know, I see in two dozens of colors at most...I have no idea of what is the difference between black, or night blue or dark gray...crazy women, anyway, thus I brought a healer...she is a friend of mine and has a better taste.

Ethranor will ask what happened to the daughter of duke Melanova, and then go to buy both dresses.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor] The healer stares at Ethranor, bewildered for the most part.  Meanwhile, the guard tells him that he doesn't know anything else and was just told to ask people about it, and that he's free to pass.

Passing into the high ward Ethranor makes his way to a well known tailer who he knows usually has a large number of ready made dresses on display that just might fit Diane.  The healer looks around and with her help, he picks out a pretty violet dress that's not overly ornate or gaudy.  The kind of garment that a naturally beautiful girl like Diane would commonly wear.

The old woman looks around at all the beautiful garments on display.  All of which are fit for a noble, and have corresponding prices.  She doesn't pick out any for herself though, resigned to the idea that all of these are far too good for her.[/sblock]

I didn't think of this before so it's not going to be a problem this time but in the future, buying expensive clothes like this will cost a percentage extra if you're buying the display versions.  Usually you'd have to have it tailor made and everything, but if you buy the display versions they're the best ones, and they need to be replaced so they'll cost more.  Just think of how the fast food always looks better in comercials.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock]While looking at the wonderful and expensive clothes, Ethranor finds himself thinking about his first lover...and the fact that she is currently the young wife of a famous young noble, a paladin. Half lost in melancholy, his attention wanders and and ,distracted, he picks a sober dress, costing less than 75 gp for the healer. He doesn't really pay any attention to her eventual protests, or anything else for the matter. He is just going to pay and go back to the tavern, silent and lost in thoughts.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 4, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]The healer does protest at first, but when she notices Ethranor's sudden mood swing, she decides to stop bothering him about it, and silently follows him back to the tavern.  By the time they get back it is nearly time for the tavern to open, and Ethranor sees the proprietor through the window, and after getting his attention is quickly let in.  He notices the familiar face of Elly look up at him curiously from behind the counter though with no hint of recognition.

OOC: Total cost of the dresses is 105 gold.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Ethranor heads up and gives Diane her dress. He still wears a half smile, but he is not exuberant like before. He advises her that her father is searching for her and they had better move, while coming up with a good story for him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]Diane seems to be sleeping peacefully, and doesn't notice Ethranor enter the room.  Which isn't surprising considering the ordeal she's just been through, she's likely exhausted.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Ethranor stares at the sleeping Diane, then turns and directs a helpless words towards the healer. She can't sleep all day! The more time goes before she returns back to her palace, the more questions her father will have for her! He will turn the city upside down. You wake her up, or I will do it...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=Ethranor]The healer stares at Diane, and then at Ethranor, and suddenly the pieces come together.  An expression of surprise and fear crosses her face as she realizes Diane's identity.  "Wha- You-  What is she doing here?  No, nevermind.  I want nothing to do with this.  She'll be fine as long as she gets some rest.  You had better clear this up quick if you know what's good for you."  The healer quickly turns and leaves.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Ethranor sighs and sits down on a chair, looking out of the window. After an hour, if Diane doesn't awake first, he will wake her up gently.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 9, 2008)

Ethranor watches Diane sleep peacefully for about an hour before waking her.  "Uh..."  Her eyes open blearily and she blinks several times before she realizes where she is.  "O- Oh, Ethranor.  You're back...  How late is it?"

Outside the afternoon sun is just starting to sink in the sky.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

Lunchtime. We better get going, dear. I've got you a dress. Meanwhile, think about what to say to your father.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 9, 2008)

Diane seems a bit disappointed.  "I... see."  She looks around the room for something and apparently failing to see it, fixes Ethranor with a questioning look.  "Uh, where is that old woman?  I mean, otherwise...  Well... Is there anyone to help me get dressed?"  She asks him, looking very embarrassed.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

A little bit of smile returns to the face of Ethranor. "Always glad to help, your ladyship".

After her eventual reaction, he concludes "But I suppose that a tough girl like you can always dress herself on her own. However, I'll call one of the maids here". 

He goes out and asks the first maid he finds (preferably Elly), to help Diane with her clothes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 9, 2008)

Ethranor's joke is enough to give Diane a small smile as he heads out to find Elly.  He finds her quickly as she is taking the chairs down and wiping the tables in the common room in preparation to open up.  She smiles at him as he approaches, "Can I help ya' sir?"  She glances at her boss, who nods at her, and then looks back at Ethranor.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

Why, not really, but you can help the girl upstairs to dress herself. For some reason she thought that it wasn't adequate if I did it, and I have to admit that she is not entirely wrong.

By the way, sir, -nodding to the boss- I am really grateful for your discretion. You have done her a great favor

ooc: is only the strong still around? I have to say, even if the campaign started out as an only mission-related stuff, I appreciate the way it is going


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 9, 2008)

It's clear that Elly is a bit disappointed at what Ethranor has said. "Oh... Yes, o' course.  I'll go right away..." She heads up the stairs without another word.

The proprietor raises his hands in a classically submissive gesture "Nay, I should be thankin' you mi'lord.  Goddess only knows how much trouble I'd be in if the guard had found her.  They might have shut me down for good."


OOC:  Well he hasn't posted again for this game since Ethan went back to the safehouse to wait for Ethranor.  I guess he's willing to wait.  I can always call him again from one of the other games I'm in with him when Ethan needs to act again.  I'm just going to pretend um... what's his name, never existed though, since he never actually did anything and disappeared for no reason.  It was supposed to be a one or two person game anyway.

I'm glad you're having fun.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 10, 2008)

Ederin nods, and waits for Diane to come down. Meanwhile he reconsiders Elly's strange behaviour. It is clear that she didn't recognize him. Was it possible that she was attracted to him and felt jealous? 


ooc: ok then.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 10, 2008)

After several minutes Ethranor hears female voices on the second floor.  "The stairs are this way miss." Soon enough, Elly comes down the stairs, followed closely by Diane, looking quite beautiful.  The healer had really done a very good job of cleaning her cuts and scrapes, and it seems like Elly must have helped her put on some makeup as well.  The bruise over her eye is nearly invisible.  The dress seems quite fancy when put next to Elly's plain clothes.  Elly quickly glances back and forth from Diane to Ethranor and then heads for the back room.  "Thank you for the dress Ethranor, it's lovely."  Diane says, smiling radiantly.  "I just wish I c-"

Diane stops abruptly as there is a loud rap on the front door.  "Well, if ye don't want to be seen here, you'd best head out the back.  I've got to open up now, fore disgruntled patrons knock down the door."  Says the proprietor.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 10, 2008)

Ethranor smiles to Diane, than says to the patron "Well then, best wishes, sir". After that, he leads Diane through the back door and heads out towards the higher ward.

"Be advised, dear: as soon as a soldier sees us, he will recognize you. I don't know if you have come up with some credible lie, but I am going to support you whatever you say...unless that leads me to the fork, that is" - he suppresses a laugh.

"Hmm...actually, maybe if I was present you would have to give additional explanations. Do you want me to leave you alone? This way, you could just say that you slept at the home of a friend or cousin of yours"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 11, 2008)

"No!"  Diane utters abruptly at the mention of Ethranor leaving her.  She grabs hold of his arm and squeezes it tightly, and then immediately seems embarrassed.  "I- uh, I mean...  Please stay with me... There's no tell what kind of... hooligans I might meet out here, and uh... I don't know the way."  She lets go of his arm at this point, blushing profusely, and stutters out. "I uh...  Well, what if I say that..."  Her face scrunches up in thought.  "Hm... Alton and Piggy just left me...  Alton and Piggy, they made me come out here, and then some brigands threatened them and they ran away, leaving the brigands to have their way with me.  But then you rescued me!  And...  Gee, Alton will get in allot of trouble over that...  Oh well, I don't really want to marry him now anyway."  She looks up at Ethranor, grinning.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 11, 2008)

Ethranor returns the grin "Well, judging from the state I found you in, they probably deserve it. Ok, then I found you and rescued you, so I carried you to my house and let you sleep there, as I didn't know who you were. The morning I called a healer and now that you are fine, you are returning to your home. Hm...however, just in case, keep the description of the incident vague. If one of them was sober, he will tell that you lied, and I don't know if you are prepared of a verbal contest: you can always admit that you weren't fully sober and maybe don't remember everything". He laughs "The fault if always their, because they shouldn't abandon a lady, whatever the circumstances, and you were clearly abandoned"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

The guard is the same one as before though he acts a bit differently in Diane's presence.  He stares at her rather tactlessly as he asks for the usual paperwork again, and then asks who Diane is.  Diane looks very nervous and doesn't answer.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 12, 2008)

Ethranor is quite puzzled by the guard's behaviour and tries to understand what caused it, and will value his reaction to what he is going to say. Then he steps protectively between the guard and Diane, stares coldly at him and says "Her name is Lady Diane, and you have no reason to speak to her, nor to question her. Last time I checked, those funny papers allow me to bring anyone into this ward. Are there any objection, guard? Are you trying to deny her passage in the ward? Say that loudly, please, so that I can proceed with no regret with the legal consequences"


ooc: I suppose that I am right on this, if not correct me. Anyway, Intimidate 28  and Sense motive 29


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

Ethranor's keen perceptions and insights into the human psyche tell him that the guard is a straight male.

The guard looks flustered and quickly lets the two though without any more trouble.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 12, 2008)

ooc: hmm...it seems that I took him as more rude than you intended.

If I may give a suggestion, there were some of your posts that were not needed: like this one, you should just proceed and make us arrive to the duke's palace: no need to wait for my response.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

OOC:You never explicitly stated where you were going, so I didn't want to assume anything.  I'll try to have another post for you either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 12, 2008)

ooc: ok. By the way, my posts will probably slow down until the end of this month, I'm heading out to my grandparent's place.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2008)

Ethranor and Diane make their way towards the home of Duke Melenova.  They enter the market with it's many stalls containing the expensive and exotic goods of many foreign merchants.  Unlike the market of the low ward in which the majority of products is of the edible variety.  The high ward market contains almost exclusively luxury goods.  A cryer can be heard calling out over the relatively small crowd of shoppers.  "...ye! Hear ye!  This morn, the eldest daughter of her majesty's servant Duke Francis Melenova was reported missing.  A reward is promised to any who bring forth information leading to her recovery!  Please check to bulletin or ask at the nearest city guard post for more information." he gestures to a bulletin board next to him as he continues  "Hear ye! Hear ye!  News from the empire!  The uncouth heathens are massing again..."  The cryer continues on about international news, eventually coming back around to the duke's daughter.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 13, 2008)

Aye, she shall be delivered, packaged and with a pink ribbon. Ethranor smirks Would you like a pink ribbon, Diane? Personally, it's a color that I detest, but it goes well on beautiful girls - then he goes on, heading for the residence of duke Melanova. He will just leave everything in the hands of Diane, and say nothing unless directly questioned.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2008)

"Would you like to see one on me?" Diane asks curiously.  Interestingly enough, Ethranor sees a stall ahead of them selling, among other things, ribbons of various colors.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it would be charming. Let's see... he scans through the ribbons, picks a pink one and adjusts it on Diane's hair. Do you like it?

ooc: I haven't still deleted the gold for the dress, but I haven't added the payment that we already received, too. I have to admit that I am a little bit lazy, but I am keeping the numbers in mind.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2008)

OOC: The ribbons are one gold each.

"Yes, it's lovely." Diane responds, smiling radiantly.  "Well come on lets hurry up so you can meet daddy."  Diane grabs Ethranor's hand and yanks him along at a quicker pace than before.  It seems that his gift has given her a sense of confidence.  Unfortunately, after another five minutes of walking she lows down again.  The streets have steadily started to slope up hill and at this point they are getting fairly steep.  Diane starts to slow down, and she is evidently having some sort of problem with her shoes.  "It's just ahead. Ow!  Oh, I don't know what's wrong.  My feet hurt."

This area contains several properties, all quite large.  Any one of them could be the one.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 13, 2008)

Which one, Diane?

Ethranor looks around for someone with a horse. He will gently ask him to lend it to the lady: her feet hurts, and she needs to get home as fast as possible. (diplomacy check if needed)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2008)

"It's the next manor on the right...  I guess I'm just not used to walking this much...  It's alright, I can make- Ow!" Diane seems to loose her balance and grabs onto Ethranor to keep from falling... or just to grab onto him.

The gate of the next manor on the right is about 150 feet away.  Horses aren't usually used on the steeper streets of the high ward.  Nobles usually use litters carried by servants to ride up and down the slopes.  As luck would have it however there are not any nearby.  The streets here really aren't that busy at all.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 13, 2008)

Ethranor supports Diane and tell her "Well, I would gladly carry you (we were speaking about the package with pink ribbon, right?), but it would be the easiest way to get your father pissed and all of the guards snickering about you".

"Bah, to the hell with it. Who cares. My father would laugh like a drunk squirrel if he saw me this cautious." - and he picks Diane in his arms and carries her to the manor. Not being a complete fool, however, he will let her down right in front of the gate and just support her from there on. 

ooc: I feel tricked in this


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 14, 2008)

Diane links her fingers behind Ethranor's neck.  "Don't worry, I'm sure my father will approve of you.  You're much more of a gentleman than Alton."  She presses her head into his chest and closes her eyes blissfully.

Ethranor trudges on up the hill.  Diane isn't particularly heavy, in fact she's on the light side, having a small frame and a thin physique.  Of course he's still carrying an extra 100 or so bounds uphill, and by the time he nears the gate he is starting to perspire.  Oddly, Diane doesn't seem to mind terribly.  Like most of the manors in the high ward, the gate into the grounds has a pair of guards in high quality chain mail flanking it.  Each holds a halberd in their hands and wears a long sword at their waste, as is typical of gate guards in the high ward.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 15, 2008)

Here we are, Diane Ethranor murmurs and steps toward the guards. Well, greetings to you, good sirs. I hear that you were looking for the young lady Melanova? Well, thank the sky, her only injury is a strained leg.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 16, 2008)

As Ethranor and Diane approach the gate, one of the guards spots them, says something to the other one, and disappears inside.  The remaining guard runs up to them calling, "Lady Melenova!  What happened? ... Who's this?!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 16, 2008)

This? For Skaia's sake, you should be aware that I can speak for myself, I just do that. Karjat Ethranor Solarios, by the way, although I assault you verbally if you try to use that title. Ethranor will do, ok? 

Ethranor puts Diane down.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 17, 2008)

Th guard stares at Ethranor for a moment as if he is about to make some crude remark about him, but instead turns and start walking back to the gate.  "Come."

The other guard reappears through the gate.  From in front of the gate, Ethranor can see a bit into the grounds.  A paved walkway, about ten feet wide, leads from the street directly to the front steps of the house.  It is flanked on both sides by rows of trees that obscure the view of the rest of the property.  Four servants approach bearing a large litter, apparently he is expected to come inside.  "Come on Ethranor.  Daddy will want to meet you."

The guards have resumed their watch now and are paying little attention to them.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, your ladyship. Was I back home, I would take it as a threat, but i suppose...hope...that here's different. Huh.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 21, 2008)

Diane looks a bit confused at Ethranor's answer.  "A threat?  Well, I suppose daddy can be a bit threatening at times.  Just be careful not to make any jokes about his work.  You know, it's best not to mention politics at all, actually.  And for Skaia's sake please don't call me 'ladyship'.  If you're talking to daddy 'your daughter' is fine."  She shakes her head and smiles, grasping Ethranor's hand as she gets into the litter.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 21, 2008)

Ethranor just follows, with a resigned face.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 25, 2008)

The ride in the litter isn't very long, and when Ethranor gets out again he finds himself at the front door, which swings open to reveal an immaculately dressed man with a bushy mustache flanks by several well dressed servants.  "Daddy!" Diane exclaims when he sees her, and rushes towards him, only to be reminded of her foot pains.  "Ow!  Oh don't worry daddy, I just had to walk a long way, there was no litter to hire.  This is Ethranor by the way, he saved me!  Well I mean, Alton... he left me behind, but Ethranor saved me, and he got me this dress, and he brought me back here, and he's a real gentleman daddy, he carried me when my feet started hurting you see, so it would have been worse. Oh, and he's a merchant."  She looks back at Ethranor, beaming.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 25, 2008)

Ethranor stares for a second at Diane. _"Merchant...yeah, of death"_, he giggles mentally.
Then he smiles faintly, and replies "Son of a merchant, actually. As for myself, I have yet to decide what to do. Honored to meet you, duke Melanova" - he nods at the duke with a serious face._
By the way, why did I personally save her? I could have just called the guards. Sigh._


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 30, 2008)

The duke seems overwhelmed by his daughter's sudden return, and her strange story.  "Oh Diane...  I'm so glad you're safe."  He hugs her tightly.  

"I'm fine daddy, thanks to Ethranor." she replies, trying move her pinned arm around to point at him.

"Ethranor... Yes."  he turns to him, and listens to his introduction.  "Well young man, I owe you a great deal.  Not only from saving my daughter from that degenerate ward, but for exposing just how unsuited Alton Barrows is to be her husband."  He looks at Diane, who seems to be taking the idea of not marrying Alton rather well, though she keeps looking at Ethranor.

"I must know, what is your family's name?  I must surely have heard of your father before."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 30, 2008)

ooc: I am taking Tir Lanan because I assume that there is almost nothing known about that place, in this city. 

Ethranor smiles and says "With the due respect, i find it improbable. My family name is Itavan, and my father is from Tir Lanan. Anyway, pleased to be of service. Anyway, I feel sympathetic to your case with Alton...I had to work very hard in order to convince the family of my would-be spouse that they don't really want a connection with my father." - he smiles.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 4, 2008)

Duke Melenova's surprise at learning Ethranor's origin is undisguised.  "Well, you are right lad, I do not know your father.  But what would cause you to speak of his thus?  Perhaps the same reason that brings you to our fair city?"

Having been released from her father's hug, Diane listens for a moment to the conversation then puts her hands on her hips, frowning she says, "Daddy, are you going to make him stand in the hall all day while you interview him?  You could at least invite him to sit."

"Oh, you're quite right my dear!  Please lad, come and take a seat, have you had anything to eat?"  The duke leads the way to a lavishly furnished sitting room with extremely comfortable sofas.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 6, 2008)

It's not that they didn't want to: they would profit a lot from such an union. Not me, however, and it was me that were going to be the sacrificial lamb...and that was NOT fine Ethranor shrugs, as he finishes his explanation Soon after, I agreed with my father to grow on my own. It's something like a test in the tradition of our family, but for me it was a way to escape that nest of vipers, too


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 16, 2008)

"I... see."  Duke Melenova is clearly a bit taken aback by Ethranor's answer.  "Well young man, it is admirable that you are striving to succeed on your own, if a bit reckless.  How exactly has-" The duke suddenly stops as Diane butts into the conversation. 

"Daddy.  How about inviting him to dinner tomorrow?  You could introduce him to Luci and her husband." 

"Now Diane, that's-"

"Come on...  He won't cause any trouble, Alton isn't still coming is he?  What will it look like if I'm alone?"

The Duke closes his eyes and sighs."Alright, Ethranor.  My eldest daughter would be delighted if you would attend our table tomorrow night for dinner with my younger daughter, Lucia and her husband.  You may of have of him, actually, he's a very successful merchant himself, Bartholomew Weyland."

Diane smiles at Ethranor expectantly, it's clear what answer she wishes to hear.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 16, 2008)

Ethranor blinks, and replies "Well, I am greatly honored by such an offer, and certainly I cannot refuse it, especially when it comes from such a charming lady and is supported by her father". Meanwhile, he skillfully hides his inner turmoil _"What?? Then this was not only an opportunity to befriend a duke...but it's so soon!!! I don't know anything about the house, the servants, the target. Crap"_

He will mantain the conversation witht the Duke and his daughter, exchanging pleasantries, and mantaining his facade. If asked about his business again, he will reply that he buys gems from secretive communites in the northern mountains, and sells them in the city. But until he can start an initiative that he has been planning about for some time, he will mantain a facade of a lazy nobleman who gets his money from his father.

Otherwise, he will just try to charm the duke and his daughter. [_COLOR=Teal]Not that the latter is so needed for her, anyway...[/COLOR]_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 17, 2008)

While the Duke seems to disapprove of some of Ethranor's decisions.  He seems to respect him overall.  They speak for some time, and it begins to get late.  Ethranor can see the sun starting to set through the large windows of the room.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 18, 2008)

At the end of the dialogue, Ethranor stands up and bows It was a real pleaseure to meet you, duke Melanova. Sadly, I have a matter that needs to be organized in haste, so I have to leave you now. Thanks again for you kind invite, and will see you tomorrow then.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2008)

Ethranor is escorted by a servant out of the sitting room and to the front door.  There is no litter waiting for him this time.  Just as he starts down the steps he hears Diane call his name and spins to see her running towards him.  She reaches him and before he can figure out what's happening embraces him, and plants a kiss on his cheek.  "Thank you." Is all she says, smiling warmly, as she releases him and hurries back inside.

It's getting dark, and as such, the Winged Wench is likely to be busy now.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 22, 2008)

Ethranor walks, thoughtful, thinking about the opportunities and menaces. At the end, he arrives to the house, and goes to speak with his partner. 

"....and so, they invited me at dinner, tomorrow evening. And guess who will be there to? Our dear client, together with his wife. What do you think?"


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Spider continues practicing with his longsword as Ethranor speaks. Elegantly swirling the blade around his body, he speaks fluidly and casually. "A little sooner than I would like, but it all ends up the same, anyhow. But, Ethranor..." Breaking his fluid swings, he executes a few rapid, brutal slashes on his imaginary opponent, ending with a quickly drawn dagger thrown into the far wall, and gives a faint smile. "You spend far too much time flirting. Don't get attached. It gets messy far too quickly."

Spider sheathes his weapons, pulling the dagger out of the wall, and plops down into a chair, bringing his feet down on a nearby table. "This is quite the opportunity, you know. Large party, plenty of people... if somebody just slumps over and starts to bleed, a riot breaks out. Sure, it's not quiet, but it's awfully hard to pick out a single bull in a stampede." Spider idly balances his massive bow across his legs, plucking the string and listening to the reverberating twang. "All I need is a window."

[sblock=OOC]OK, let's get this moving! Sorry if I took a while, I should be able to post at least once a day now. By the by, I changed Spider's alignment to Chaotic Evil, in case it shows. Don't worry, I'll keep him in check. It's mostly his willingness to do just about anything, no matter how horrible, and enjoy doing it, rather than randomly killing people. But, hey, if they get in his way and there's no other way out of it... [/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 7, 2008)

Ethranor shrugs "Flirting creates opportunities, my friend. And anyway, I didn't put up pressure, this times. Seems that she was so used to boring and arrogant buffons, that she jumped at me as soon as I entered in her vision field".

Then he starts pacing around the room, thoughtful. "As I said, I'd rather avoid too much trouble in that house the first night I'm in....however I suppose we may do something really clichèed. We kill them when he goes to the toilet, then I assume his appearance for some minutes, while you hide the corpse. Then I go out of the room, and come back as Ethranor. That should give us at least some hours before the mess blows up"...."that is, of course, assuming that there will be several people and a lot of drinking. But I rather got the impression that we will be few...in that case we should kill him on his way to the party, or while he goes back home. The second case is the better, perhaps...he will be probably drunk and easy pray. I could pose as a servant and give a sickening wine to his guards during the party. I am sure you will make short work of them."

Then Ethranor stretches on the bad, and muses "Anyway, the friendship of Duke Melanova opens a lot of doors...access to the most elite parties...and so on...it can always come useful."

[sblock=ooc]DM, did I get the impression that he was speaking about a party, or a dinner?[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 9, 2008)

[sblock=Nightbreeze]They never said anything about a party or anyone else coming over.  I don't think I can retroactively roll for sense motive though.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 9, 2008)

Yup, I think it's a dinner for them only. So, what do you think?


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 10, 2008)

With a grin and a pop of his knee, Spider bounces his bow into the air, snagging it as he stands up. "Boring and arrogant buffoons, eh?" He clutches his gut, falls to one knees, and groans. "The jealousy... it burns!"

Watching Ethranor pace as he explains, Spider begins pacing as well - along the walls of the room. Thoughtful expression after thoughtful expression cross his features, until Ethranor finishes. Spider stands on the ceiling above him, looking up, or, from Ethranor's perspective, down. "Not as interesting as I'd like, but any port in a storm, or any blade in a throat, I suppose. Hiding the body wouldn't be so hard - if I were inclined to be particularly spiteful - which I would be - then hiding his body in the toilet itself wouldn't be a half-bad idea."

Continuing to pace on the ceiling, Spider starts rolling his head, weighing the options. "On the other hand, I much prefer the idea of offing him on his way to or from his little bash. There would definitely be less to worry about, as much as I regret missing the thrill of flight from a small legion of armed guards." He pauses for a moment, a wolfish grin spreading across his features. "Mind you, I'm not being sarcastic - I really will miss that. Sometimes they split up, and pay no mind to stragglers."

Spider touches his hands to the ceiling, and arches his back as he pushes off, landing softly in a crouch on the floor mere inches from Ethranor. Straightening up with a jerk, Spider's grin grows. "And when you say that I 'will make short work of them', them being the poisoned guards of course, are you implying what I think you're implying?" He steps back and throws open his cloak, revealing but a few of the various weapons, poisons, and other implements of death he carries and gives a short, harsh laugh. "My mind REELS with the possibilities!"

He closes his cloak and turns around, musing silently for a moment. "But, business first, fun later... what to do, what to do... You know, I'm inclined to say all three. We try our best to off him on the way to the party, with you acting oh-so-surprised when he doesn't show; if that doesn't quite fly, we proceed with plan B, and wait for him to split off before cutting him a new feedhole; finally, if all else fails and we're still alive and kicking, we jump him on his way home. We've got a bit of time to make a plan - why not three? While we plan, we might as well get professional - we should probably try to figure out the route he will take to and from the party and scout it out - I doubt that we'll be able to get too close to whatever estate that this little bash is at. Inside, we improvise."
[sblock=OOC]I'm going to make the assumption that you've worked with me before, Ethranor, and that the wall-walking or slightly psychotic attitude don't come as a huge surprise. But, hey, everybody loves a psychopath with a sense of humor, right?  He's under control, though. No swathe of dead bodies for me. [/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 10, 2008)

Ethranor begins to mull over the words of his co-worker. He doesn't seem to mind the psychopatic aspects, although he finds quite funny some of the remarks. At the end, he mumbles. "If we try to kill him on his way home, and we don't manage to do that, he will hardly go on and have a nice little dinner". So, I'd say the best way is to cripple his guards while in the house, and if opportunity arises, try to kill him there. But only if good opportunity arises. Otherwise, we get him on his way home, with the crippled guards. Maybe, if we kill one of them, I can even tak his appearance? Hmm...

Well, first thing first. I'll go check information about his guards, and try to find his route. Meanwhile, I assume you have some poison, right?


----------

